# clutch setup



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok guys got some questions on a clutch setup I ride everything mud water trails mostly mud and water I am running 29.5 /10/12 outlaws with the epi mudders clutch kit and I still have smoked my belt is there something more i can do or is that clutch kit it I know about the heavy thumb and not to use reverse the pic on the side of this post is where i smoked it the first time


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know what the mudders kit has with it. Give some more info . What color springs are you running and did the kit have weights?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah what secondary did they send you?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...your better off to order your own springs...IMO! set it up how you want.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

red and weights thinking of maybe gettin the yellow


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

huh..... I had just the red and never had any problems.... You were in low right?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO the lighter weights are not the way to go with big tires.The lighter weights cause the primary to have to spin faster to create enough force to over come the spring pressure.This will raise your RPM's which is good for big tires but it also causes less belt grip in the primary at low RPM's which is bad.The red secondary should be fine if not even excessive. A strong secondary spring will hold the belt higher in the secondary for a longer time effective making it lower geared. Thats a good thing for big tires but you can have to much spring.The strong spring puts a lot of side force on the belt causing a lot of heat.While I'm not totally convinced that a red secondary is needed for the 29.5's i would say it would be OK.The overwhelming mass of people you see post on this matter with 29'5s say this spring works great.But i would not go any stronger.

Try putting the stock weights back in the primary with either the stock or pink primary spring. Make sure your deflection is set right when you add the new belt. You also need to check the condition of your primary and secondary clutch sheaves to make sure there are no groves in them.

I would like to add that I am far from a clutch guru.Someone else may disagree with what I'm saying but what works for one is different for another. I'm still learning my self. Your better off to try a few different things to see what works best for you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree metal man...OEM weights and Red Secondary...


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I too agree...:wiggle:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks guys I am starting to get a little mad at my dealership they have had my brute since dec. 11 -08 and they havent even started on it ( locked up motor 146 miles on it)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow....has it be sunk or did it just let go on its own?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

never been sunk I was ridin down a gravel road about 30 mph and it just started knocking loud before i could get it stopped it locked up


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Did your dealer warranty it?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I hope so they still haven't looked at it if they don't my wife is going to be pissed because i'm going to built that bike as big as my tax refund will let me hahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

do it to it, brotha!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I learned that if you have to take you bike to the shop anytime after mid Oct. don't expect to get it back until after New Years sometimes.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i have 31x11 laws on my brute. the previous owner had installed the extreme clutch kit from highlifter when he had 31x9.5s all the way around and he was still having belt problems. it had the red primary and red secondary, with some weights but im not sure wat weights. i took out the red primary and went back to stock but still had a problem wit the belt slippin a lil. any suggestions? 

does anybody know what weights come in the extreme kit?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Aren't they 34 gram.... you may want to go to the stock weights and try a yellow secondary


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well crap. i have NO clue where the stock weights are. we cant find the clutch kit. i had to put a stock spring off another bike on mine. guess ill have to start looking harder


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump where you from? La.?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah im from louisiana. why what ya got? lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nothing, I wanted to sit on yer brute....... :saevil: Thought you might be close by. haha... Get a feel for the big lift see if I want one or not...


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i sell ya my lift. I actually have a guy thats wantin to buy it now. lol but id let ya ride it around if u was closer.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The stock weights are 58gr. Usually the kits come with either 56gr or 54 gr weights i believe.

If you racing or some thing i can see the need for the lighter weights but for big mud tires i think the stock weights are simply better. Some people have even added extra weight to the stock weights with good results.

Bump be sure when your looking for weights that you get 08 or 09 weights. The primary weights in the 07 and older primary's are a little different.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

> The stock weights are 58gr. Usually the kits come with either 56gr or 54 gr weights i believe.



My bad,Your right...I don't know where the 34 came from.....


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

personally if you cannot find or get any stock weights i would just use the 56gram weights with 31's i would run a pink primary just to help a little on take off most people get belt slippage at low rmps and mph with a yellow secondary.. that would be my setup if i was running 31's for the trail's if i was bogging it would be completely diff. also if you have not done it i would get the vforcejohn stage III clutch mod done this will probably help you out more than anything else you can do honestly...


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

The epi weights will have their weight stamped on the side.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> I don't know where the 34 came from.....


ur age....


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

no that would have been 41.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WHAT Wes ur not 41.......... Are you?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah im 32! and i run a lime green secondary!
i also like long walks on the beach, holding hands, ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OK SO, I cracked open CVT last night, and as a note to those (not just you steve) who said you can change the primary spring w/o removing the main bolt, you were w r o n g. lol. You dont have to pull the clutch off, but you do have to remove the main bolt. Was very easy to change. I put in a maroon primary. I still have to do the black secondary. I'ts going to take more tools that I have at the moment to get it done. for one I dont think I can bust that nut off w/ just a 1" socket & drive. Unless someone has a tip for doing it that way.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> OK SO, I cracked open CVT last night, and as a note to those (not just you steve) who said you can change the primary spring w/o removing the main bolt, you were w r o n g. lol. You dont have to pull the clutch off, but you do have to remove the main bolt. Was very easy to change. I put in a maroon primary. I still have to do the black secondary. I'ts going to take more tools that I have at the moment to get it done. for one I dont think I can bust that nut off w/ just a 1" socket & drive. Unless someone has a tip for doing it that way.


How much stall does the Maroon have on yours??? isn't it 2 up from the stock one??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno. I was told that I proably wouldn't be able to tell the difference. That the stall shouldnt be that noticable. Which is why I went with it. It's just a hair longer than the stock, but seems to have about the same feel when I give it the "squeeze test"... lol..


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i appreciate all the help. so i guess i need to find where my buddy "hide" the stock weights when he did the clutch kit. so it seems i need to get the stock weights back in my bike, wit a pink primary and a yellow secondary. anybody have a need for a extreme clutch kit? lol

metal man, u said the weights are diff for the older bikes, but what bout the primary spring? i installed a primary stock spring off a 07 brute because i could not find mine.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I dunno. I was told that I proably wouldn't be able to tell the difference. That the stall shouldnt be that noticable. Which is why I went with it. It's just a hair longer than the stock, but seems to have about the same feel when I give it the "squeeze test"... lol..


well crap....I have one...I guess i will get another one...probably 2 sizes up from it...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll let ya know once I actually get to ride it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL yes you HAVE to take the primary bolt off to change the spring.:nana:

I run the maroon primary and like it much better then the stock spring. It does have a small stall. Not much at all but it's there. Seams to me to be a bit more noticeable in reverse for some reason.


Bump530 the springs are the same.The weights are the only different in the primary's that i know about.


Polaris425 what secondary are you running now? I been thinking about getting a Dalton Plain purple and trying it out. It has better grip on the low end but shifts out on the top end close to the stock BF spring.
heres the numbers.

Dalton Plain Purple 112/227
Stock BF Purple 79/244
EPI Black 115/220
EPI Almond 140/250

Heres my thinking on the matter. right now I'm running the light weight 28 Zillas. I tried the almond and it worked good on the low end but i felt i was loosing speed in the mid and top end range. So went back with the stock. It feels good all the way through but feels like it could use just a little help in the bottom end range plus i had better back shift with the almond at lower speeds as well.So i figured id look into finding a compromise of the two springs.The two i come up with are the EPI Black and Dalton Plain Purple. As you can see the numbers of the Dalton purple and EPI Black are very close to one another.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah the maroon has a slight stall to it . I hardly ever notice it anymore. 

I like the way the almond performs with the 27" lites. 

Yes I'm 41 ...... I like it allot better than 31...... Old enough to know better and young enough to do it more than once......hahahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good post man!
i need some change in my springs. I feel i lost too much mid and top with the lime-green but then i keep thinking how much top end am I gonna need rolling on 31 laws. I'll have stockers to ride on for trails so stock configuration will give me that "HOLAY SHEET!" feeling back.
i might invest in several different springs. The weights, I notice, are kinds pricey!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Weights are a good tuning tool , but , yes there are pricey. That's why you don't here many people messing with them allot. Plus with the large variety of primary and secondary springs you can tune with them to get the effect you're looking for.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i agree. If your gonna be playing with the weights your probable better off getting the Dalton adjustable weights but for a mud rider its over kill. If your strapped to one of those rocket ship brutes blasting down a track and ever 1/10 of a second counts then i can see the need for the best "fast" setup possible but if your the average rider like most of use good belt grip is really all you need.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the profile of the EPI weights though..... I run a set of 56g EPI's I drilled and added weight to the tips...... :flames:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

red is whats in it right now from when I had the 29's... now that im back on the 26x12 MST's im going to a black...


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

if im not mistaken epi black is stock spring isnt it..... if i was running 28's i would go with a lime green or smaller. ive heard good things about the lime green.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

boot if your not wanting any stall but your wanting a little extra in the primary go with anything bigger than stock but smaller than an almond, almond is where you start noticing your stall and to tell you the truth almond is a pretty high stall.. look at your initiation points of the springs you'll notice the almond is really the first place that you get a reading the maroon engages at like .3 i think but thats really nothing over stall maybe a little under a grand.. someone say that you can change primary spring without taking the clutch off?????? wondering how...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah black is almost the same as the stock spring, its just a tiny bit different. stock >> black >>>>> almond


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jksimpson said:


> boot if your not wanting any stall but your wanting a little extra in the primary go with anything bigger than stock but smaller than an almond, almond is where you start noticing your stall and to tell you the truth almond is a pretty high stall.. look at your initiation points of the springs you'll notice the almond is really the first place that you get a reading the maroon engages at like .3 i think but thats really nothing over stall maybe a little under a grand.. someone say that you can change primary spring without taking the clutch off?????? wondering how...



Well I am using my OEM for playing around here....Yes you can change primary like that. I guess get the almond as well. depending on the race....I can change it out quick...

what about the Gold primary? anyone got one of those
http://www.erlandsonperformance.com/new/ATV-kawasaki.php


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

ohh!!!!


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

and just to let you know boot they gold is my next step up i dunno gotta fine tune the engagement for that though or ill probably not finish the bog before my belt finishes itself lol stalls are extremely hard to tune in right and keep your belt life unless you have a BBK or a well built motor then higher stalls compliment the motor nicely.. stock motor high stalls kinda like cheap horsepower if you ask me lol or maybe similar to line lock ohh!!!! now that would be sweet line lock on a brute i can see it now im pulling up to the line getting ready to go and then pow everthing from under my brute is standing still me and the handlebars are face first in the pit lool...


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

gold and red dont think im ever gonna go higher than that unless im drag racing something nasty cause those are some serious springs..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe I will just put the maroon one it and keep the other one for certain races. I like the way it runs with it in there. LOL! I am having to learn this whole primary thing on the Brutes...lol


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

yes exactly your learning.... being taught...etc...lol...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes my other Brute i only had for about a month or so and it was already set up. This is the first Kawie I have had in a while. I am good on the secondary....just can't figure this primary crap out....lol! I am not ashamed to say i am learning it..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Bootlegger thats part of the fun.Trying new things and seeing how it works.

And yes jksimpson you can remove the primary cover to change the spring with out removing the whole clutch.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I will put the Maroon primary in a few weeks. Since it don't have much stall i can still play around the house with it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to learn some things about the clutch myself. I have read the threads but I need someone to explain them in easier terms some of the terms kinda go over my head. 

I am running a green secondary right now and i like it alot got back some bottom end that i lost with 28 mudzilla's but retained top end. I believe I bought it from STOGI.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

i knew about the primary i meant to say secondary i thought someone on here said you could remove the spring with removing the clutch dont see how on a secondary???? thats what threw up the ???? but after reading a little better i now notice he was talking about the primary.... Primary spring easy change i dont care to really mess with the secondary spring at all...


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

honestly brute650I if your just a trail rider only thing you need is a good seconday you got one thats what i would recommend lime green.. other than that its pretty complicated when you get into weight shift rates belt heigh and adjusting for what your wanting to achieve...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah its all i need for trail riding.
I think its just Green not lime green but ill probably change primary up whenever i get VFJ stage 3 along with my 801 I'm going to try and make some money off some of my buddies that have stock yfz 450's and a Raptor, and then there is my cousin who thinks his BF 750 with CDI and HMF slip on is all that. I aint going to get into any serious racing though.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LMAO!! Yeah if someone gets that secondary spring out of there with out pulling the secondary clutch they done told a lie :Flush: 

brute650i you can read these forums all day but until you get in there your self and start really getting familiar with what makes it work it may be hard to grasp it all. Once you have actually tried a few different things you will begin to get a better idea about what makes it do this or that.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah your right I guess i need to start experimenting. My dad already thinks I spend to much time doing things to it every time I come home from oxford. HID's, big tires then even bigger tires, then motor work. He just doesn't know that this is just the beginning!


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

lol wait till he sees it all tore apart no plastic no nothing on it... i no the first time i did that to min i was like dang looks funny.. then my dumb butt wanted to ride it like that lol...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

oh its sitting in the shop now all naked with the carbs sitting on the pool table. trying to decide if i want flynt to send me the jets that he thinks will work or take it back to him to get it right.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

lol... my money would say flynt can make it run like no other id let him do it... being that it is his motor you got there...


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

> I am running a green secondary right now and i like it alot got back some bottom end that i lost with 28 mudzilla's but retained top end. I believe I bought it from STOGI.




Yep that was me.... Glad it did the job for ya.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

brute650i said:


> oh its sitting in the shop now all naked with the carbs sitting on the pool table. trying to decide if i want flynt to send me the jets that he thinks will work or take it back to him to get it right.


Take it back to him...less aggravation.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jksimpson said:


> lol wait till he sees it all tore apart no plastic no nothing on it... i no the first time i did that to min i was like dang looks funny.. then my dumb butt wanted to ride it like that lol...


Like this?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

STOGI said:


> Yep that was me.... Glad it did the job for ya.


 
hahaha that was my spring at one time


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

bump530 said:


> i appreciate all the help. so i guess i need to find where my buddy "hide" the stock weights when he did the clutch kit. so it seems i need to get the stock weights back in my bike, wit a pink primary and a yellow secondary. anybody have a need for a extreme clutch kit? lol
> 
> metal man, u said the weights are diff for the older bikes, but what bout the primary spring? i installed a primary stock spring off a 07 brute because i could not find mine.


 
Hey bump530. I found you a set of stock weights at a good deal if your still looking for them.
http://www.kawiecentral.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12935


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks metal man, i have seen that post. im gonna try to find mine one more time then im gonna try to buy them from him. thanks again for keeping an eye out for me


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats good stuff keeping the spring in the MIMB family.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

brute650i said:


> Thats good stuff keeping the spring in the MIMB family.




:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

brute650i said:


> Thats good stuff keeping the spring in the MIMB family.


 
^^^:bigok:

That was the first spring i bought and put in. I might have put 20 miles on it.

It was a bit to much for these light Zillas so i pulled it out and put a almond in there.Ended up trading it to Stogi for the maroon primary that I'm running now.

This is what it looks like next to a stock BF spring.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

That poor spring gets around....hahahaha


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have put alot of miles on it since i got it mostly just long runs on back roads at about 45 not to much mud


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I am thinking about trying a pink or maroon primary along with my green secondary and stock weights. 
Has anyone ran a similar setup. How would this work with stock tires on and racing? any downsides


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm running a maroon with a almond sec. I like it..... The funny thing is I hated the maroon with the 29.5s You will not see much difference with the pink( at least not by the seat of the pants) If you keep the green with stock tires you'll have it geared way to much. Your rpms will be higher than they need be.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what was so bad about the maroon with 29.5's? 
The racing i am going to be doing will probably be limited to 300ft until i get VFJ stage 3 done. I am trying to accomplish the fastest 300 ft time and still have a good setup to run my mudzilla's. I dont want something with alot of stall so thats why i picked those 2 primaries.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Well.... the riding I do now is totally different than the riding I did on the 29.5's. Then it was slow and steady through the deep stuff and technical. This ment I was being light on the throttle and it was annoying to have to wait for the stall. In those situations I liked the clutch engagement to be right there as soon as I touched the throttle. This called for a light primary and heavy weights. 

Now , I'm not concerned about all that creeping along, I want that bad boy to pull long and hard. This is where the higher operating rpm and longer shiftout works great for me.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got my 28" zillas, I was wondering if it will hurt anything to leave the clutch stock? Or would it be better to change out the secondary spring?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can run it like that but its best to get you a new secondary... probably an almond, maybe a green.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I got the 28 Zillas on mine. I can save you some trouble here. I added the green first thing and it was a little too much. So i went to the almond. It worked great but was still lacking that punch i was looking for. Next i added a maroon primary with the almond secondary and for mud riding i think this was the best setup but for trail mud i was still lacking on the top side.Next i went with the VForce John stage 3 clutch with a maroon primary and stock secondary. It runs good now but still just a little off from what I'm looking for. I got a Dalton Plain Purple secondary traded for(i think) so now I'm gonna put it in with the maroon primary and see how it works. The Dalton Plain Purple has a stronger starting point on the spring then the stock does but the finally number is a little softer. I believe this is gonna be the set up for me but well have to wait and see.

In short what I'm trying to say is if you like a lot of fast trail riding and a little mud riding then a Maroon primary and stock secondary or even a EPI black or Dalton plain Purple.If your more of a go for broke mud rider that don't care about the top end stuff i would suggest a maroon or stock primary and almond secondary or even green secondary for super grip(with a little lost top end).


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd run a green secondary.......


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a red secondary and a stock primary dont have much top end but I hardly ever trail ride we mostly play in deep mud, but i am thinking about going up one or two on the primary


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

them tires weigh nothing. I'd run the stock spring

Zilla 28x9x14 23.9 Zilla 28x11x14 26.7


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What do yall think would pull better from bottom end to top end. I have the stock secondary and primary just looking for more pull throughout.
Maroon​ 1​ 35​ 170​ Almond​ 19​ 47​ 160​


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

for 28's... yeah that would probably work. You might could even stand to go up one more on the secondary.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry meant to say that im going to keep stock secondary and those are primary springs im asking about. I need to keep as much top end speed for 300 ft drags on stock tires.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

What tires ya gonna run?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Going buy what I've read,for racing i would say the EPI Almond or Dalton Orange/Blue.That is if you don't mind the stall.

For the trail,the EPI Maroon gets my vote.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

28 mudzilla maybe 29.5 outlaws on trail and for drag will be stock tires. Im leaning toward almond as someone on highlifter said the stall wasnt that bad.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No i dont think the stall is bad at all on those springs. Its there for sure but nothing crazy.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think ill try that one. when i get my money in from the exhaust i sold. thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

is there anyplace that sales EPI springs that excepts paypal? or anyone got a maroon or almond primary they want to sale?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You need the Paypal debit card. They'll send you a card and you can use it just like a credit card and it pulls for your paypal balance. 
If you get that, everyone takes paypal!
Get it bro, it's free.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ I signed up for it... waiting for it to come in the mail!


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

i would not go as high as an almond for trail riding unless you like replacing your belt that constant slip of the belt hourglasses it and causes it to wear extemely fast go with pink or maroon no higher in my opinion i ran an almond for mud racing but on the trail it worked good but tore belts up really quick.. the almond is a much higher stall than you think.. if you have never messed with your primary start small then go up one untill you find the combo you like anything over a maroon primary has a good stall and will shorten the life of your belt is all im trying to relay in this message...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what do you think about the dalton orange/blue?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive been running the lime green primary , which is a high stall than almound, for a good year or so now and havent had any problems with the belt with 28s at frist , 29s now. I blew the belt a part once with the 29s but, for what I was doing at the time it happened I dont blame for giving away. With the 28s and lime green pri. and almond secondary it ran out very good for me, but with the 29s im not totally happy with lime green/red secondary, but I do like it. Im goin to try the pink and see how it does, since I have it and havent even tried it.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with belt slipping and breaking belts. I also have the red spring and was told that I needed to go back to stock weights and that would solve the problem. My problems occur in mud and water in low range. Swapped the weights out and put a new belt on it. Now just waiting on this weekend to see how it works.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer the stock weights myself.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Stock weights.


----------



## pigg (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info everyone. I have an 08 750 with 27" Mud Lite XTR's and from all of your opinions I am thinking Maroon Primary and Almond Secondary would work well for me instead of doing the whole kit. I only have bolt on mods now and the engine is pretty well stock. Overall I do a variety of all types of riding but I do like to get into the mud. I hate to bring this topic up again but any of you have any comments for my choice of springs? Also you have mentioned changing the primary is fairly easy. What about the secondary? Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you will be happy w/ those springs, the secondary isnt hard to change when you have the right tools:


----------



## pigg (May 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks Polaris425. Now I have no excuses for not trying the springs myself. Thanks again! Another quick question.....will going with this setup mess with my engine braking at all? My buddy put in a dalton kit with blue/orange primary and now he only has engine braking when he gives it some throttle. Thanks,


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The maroon primary will cause the engine brake to not work at idle speeds. Say if you was to stop at the top of a hill and barely roll down it then the brake would not engage but as soon as you touch the throttle it will engage. Its not going to be any were near as bad as the blue/orange primary spring but on occasion you will notice it. Its not a big deal at all.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im wondering if i need springs?
i just put on 27 zillas and seem to of lost a little power climbing hills and my wheelie power. i loved the speed the stock dunFLOPS could give me and i still got it on the flats. but climbing and wheelies the 27's took that away. is there a spring that may get this back without sacrificing my flat land speed?

BTW, im saving right now for the VFstage3 with spider MOD to. maybe that will get it back?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He will probably tell you to run an almond secondary. Just ask VFJ when you call him. Thats what I'd go with either way. You will loose some top end for now, but you should gain it back once you have the VFJ done.


----------



## pigg (May 7, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> The maroon primary will cause the engine brake to not work at idle speeds. Say if you was to stop at the top of a hill and barely roll down it then the brake would not engage but as soon as you touch the throttle it will engage. Its not going to be any were near as bad as the blue/orange primary spring but on occasion you will notice it. Its not a big deal at all.


Is there another primary you would recommend instead to help out the engine brake or should I just stick with what I had in mind before? Thanks again guys!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pink has the same stall as stock.
ive grown to like mine.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The only springs with a lower engagement then the EPI Maroon are the Pink and stock.

Give the Maroon a try. If you find you don't like it you can always trade or sell it. The stall is very minimal.

You may find the Maroon is all you need and leave the stock secondary in it. Or if you want more then add the Almond secondary.


----------



## pigg (May 7, 2009)

I will give it a try and post my results. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, this is what I have got, with my current set up my max speed is 60 mph, but with the stock tires and before all of the bolt on mods except for the K&N, my max speed was around 68 mph. I noticed when I put the 26" XTR's on I could only get 60 mph out of my bike. I figured with all of the bolt on mods I would gain the 8 mph back, but I havn't. I know that the XTR's are heavy, but it feels like on take off I am having some belt slippage, and was thinking about changing the secondary spring to a EPI Black or Almond. I want a set up that I can trail ride but also use in the mud holes while at the same time gaining my top end speed back if that is possible. From all that I have read it seems that the black or almond secondary would be my best set up. If I am wrong, someone please correct me. I do have a EPI Almond Primary that I can sell or trade for a black or almond secondary or maybe the Dalton Purple if anyone is interested. BTW, I currently have the stock secondary right now. All mods are listed in my signature. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mud Narc said:


> I'm having the same problem with belt slipping and breaking belts. I also have the red spring and was told that I needed to go back to stock weights and that would solve the problem. My problems occur in mud and water in low range. Swapped the weights out and put a new belt on it. Now just waiting on this weekend to see how it works.


what was the outcome of this? Was it the correct rememdy?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You will gain low end power/torque back, less slipage, but you will losse even more top end, especially w/ the Almond, most likely about ~5mph.


----------

